# Help picking a smaller pipe....



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm wanting to get my 8 year old started and........

Joking!!!! LMAO

1. I have a P. Nocolo, which is an average size pipe I reckon. It's about 5-1/4" long and will take an hour and 15 minutes to fully smoke depending on how full I fill it.

2. I just received my Bjarne Freehand and smoked it last night and it took damn near 2 hours to smoke. My tongue cannot take a two hour smoke. I smoke several briskets and some pork butts each year and my tongue feels like I had it in the smoker for several hours right now.:twitch:

So my question is two part. I am wanting know if any of you guys can recommend a small mini briar pipe for a semi-quick 30 minute bowl? (I prefer not to spend too much on this one, as my wife is still recovering from the $100 price tag of my Bjarne)

Or do you guys just put less tobacco in your pipe if you're not wanting to smoke a full bowl?

Thanks!


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

J. M. Boswell has a pipe they call the "ten minute puffer" on their for sale page.
I have one of their pipes, a nosewarmer and I am pleased with it.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

older KW's, Grabows, Yello-Boles all have smaller size bowls & fit the inexpensive qualification. when i only had a couple pipes i just packed what i wanted to smoke. now that i have a few more i pick the size of the bowl according to how long i want to smoke for.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just pack how much tobacco I want to smoke....I only have 2 pipes though ray:


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

get a king's cross. small, reasonably priced, and great smokers. kings cross is a savenilli b-name.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Corn cob 

On briars, I'd go for smaller Stanwell or Savinelli. Stan 126 (designed by Tom Eltang!) fits description and so does Sav 305. You can smoke those over 30min but they work nicely with 30 minute loads too.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You can load less tobacco or cruise over to smokingpipes and do some window shopping since they state bowl sizes on all their pipes. On Ebay their are Grabows, Kaywoodies, Yello-boles, Mastercraft and lots of others to choose from.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

If you look on frenchyspipes.com, he has quite a few smaller pipes listed in the "other pipes" category. 
The corncob idea is a good one for shorter smokes. Most are small bowled pipes.
You also are right "on" that you could just load less tobacco.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

You don't have to puff for two hours, you can put it down whenever you want and re-light later. I have a small Savinelli Roma Bulldog (5½ in long bowl inside is about 3/4 x 1) smokes excellent. I like a bulldog for a smallish pipe, doesn't seem to get as hot. I used to have a small Tsuge brandy that used to burn my fingers.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

My favorite small pipes are Danish. Kriswills make great small pipes and also Stanwell. If you are looking for cheap, most of the Amphoras are all small and are a decent smoke.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

otto said:


> You don't have to puff for two hours, you can put it down whenever you want and re-light later.


Exactly my thoughts.

But.....if you are trying to rationalize out a purchse, we can sure help you.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> You can load less tobacco or cruise over to smokingpipes and do some window shopping since they state bowl sizes on all their pipes. On Ebay their are Grabows, Kaywoodies, Yello-boles, Mastercraft and lots of others to choose from.


I agree with Joe,

The older Kaywoodie Drinkless pipes stamped Aged Bruyere with four digit serial numbers are pretty decent small smokers.

Here is an example of the nomenclature (click for larger image):

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_002.jpg

Dr. Grabow has a line called Westbrook which are pretty consistent for being decent smokes for the price. They are the only line with orange spades on the stem.

Both of these models can be had for ~10-20 bucks a pop and typically only need a Salt&Alcohol treatment to clean them up.

Here is an example of my favorite Dr. Grabow Westbrook. Yields a ~45 min smoke and looks good to boot.

Good luck!

-Tyler


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys! On the "two hour" bowl I had actually used the Frank method and had slowly worked a big old nasty wad of tobacco into the bowl by rolling my thumbs over the top. Smoked good but it just took forever. This past weekend I loaded a smaller amount in and had a nice 45 minute smoke. It was a very pleasing smoke. I think for now I'll just load less in if I'm not wanting to spend as much time.

It's funny how your fingers get used to the correct amount of pressure to use when packing pretty quick.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have two smaller pipes for quick smokes and they both perform great. The first is a Peterson Belgique which is similar to this one:

Buy Peterson Belgique Pipe Smooth from My Smoking Shop Tobacconist

This is a UK site but these do pop up at Smokingpipes and Pipesandcigars a lot.

Any of the smaller Peterson pipes would fit the bill though. Look for the Barrel, Tankard, and Calabash also. These are all under $60 most places.

The other that I have is a smaller Dr. Grabow. They're cheap, you can find them anywhere and they are small enough to fit what you're looking for. Just look around at any local drug store and you should find them.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Just look around at any local drug store and you should find them.


I haven't even consideed looking at Walgreens or CVS Pharmacy. I didn't figure they'd even carry pipes.....


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Both of those should have Grabows. Also Rite Aid if you have those around.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

To me the classic English design in a small elegant shape....James Upshall....they have their own...discount/seconds/estate Ebay website....

eBay Seller: jamesupshallpipeco: Collectibles items on eBay.com

If you are a pipe smoker...you MUST see this great Ebay website. Most of their pipes are $200 - $300 cheaper than normal!


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I agree with Joe,
> 
> The older Kaywoodie Drinkless pipes stamped Aged Bruyere with four digit serial numbers are pretty decent small smokers.
> 
> ...


i have one of those sitting around (came with a pipe stand on ebay, bad teeth marks) if youre interseted in following tyler's advice.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a spare Belgique that I could sell as well.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. After reading some of the first responses I sort of decided to simply fill the bowl with less tobacco and not buy another pipe for now. Then I received a cigar catalog from Finck's and they had some pipes in it. While flipping through the pages I came across a "Lauren" pipe that is 3-1/2" long that was dirt cheap. I know you get what you pay for but if it's crap I'll just toss it. But it may be good enough for a quick smokes.

Edit: Ok, Mr. UPS just brought my "little" smoker and it looks pretty decent except for one thing. In some other threads I've read about making sure the intake hole is at the very bottom of the bowl. The intake hole on this little pipe is definitely not in the bottom of the bowl. It's probably not quite a 1/4 inch up but it's atleast an 1/8 inch from the bottom. *Do I need to try to fix or modify this in any way?*

Also, I like a curved pipe so you have to draw air "up" into your mouth, thus reducing the chance of drawing fluid into your mouth. This pipe is a straight pipe, so do you guys with straight pipes actually hold the pipe level when drawing or do you hold it more at an angle when drawing....or am I over thinking this?

Oh and it's actually closer to 5 inches but the bowl is pretty small.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IMO it will be a wet smoke if the airway is off that much. I'd raise the heal using pipe mud. I smoke mostly straights and I only hold them level when clinching or lighting. The closer I get to the bottom the more chance there is for a little soup so I try to keep it angled downwards just a little. But hey, whatever you're comfortable with. Hope its a good smoker.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> IMO it will be a wet smoke if the airway is off that much. I'd raise the heal using pipe mud. I smoke mostly straights and I only hold them level when clinching or lighting. The closer I get to the bottom the more chance there is for a little soup so I try to keep it angled downwards just a little. But hey, whatever you're comfortable with. Hope its a good smoker.


Thanks for the tip Mad.

Pipe Mud? where would one find that?? And is it just smearing it down in the bottom a little to close the gap?


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Pipe mud is composed of a bunch of things. Mostly tobacco ash, spit, and sometimes honey.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Pipe mud is composed of a bunch of things. Mostly tobacco ash, spit, and sometimes honey.


Ahh, I gotcha. I was envisioning a paste-like subtance that looked like clay that would harden in the bottom. LOL


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> Ahh, I gotcha. I was envisioning a paste-like subtance that looked like clay that would harden in the bottom. LOL


I've done it to several pipes. I just place a pipe cleaner through the airway to where it touches the edge of the chamber, spit in the bowl and then add some ash and stir with the poker on my pipetool. Leave it a little thin (about the consistency of honey, set the pipe level and give a few days to dry. I've never done it to an unsmoked pipe but with presmoked pipes its never come loose.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've done it to several pipes. I just place a pipe cleaner through the airway to where it touches the edge of the chamber, spit in the bowl and then add some ash and stir with the poker on my pipetool. Leave it a little thin (about the consistency of honey, set the pipe level and give a few days to dry. I've never done it to an unsmoked pipe but with presmoked pipes its never come loose.


hmm. i would think that might come out but if you've had success with it i guess it works. i may put a couple of bowls through her first and then give that a shot. thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> hmm. i would think that might come out but if you've had success with it i guess it works. i may put a couple of bowls through her first and then give that a shot. thanks!


Yeah I've got probably ten pipes that I had to fix and the only time it fell out was when I used honey rather than saliva. All were fairly well smoked when I did it but a soppy smoker doesn't really build anything in the heal anyway since the tobacco never burns that far. Good luck


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

otto said:


> You don't have to puff for two hours, you can put it down whenever you want and re-light later. I have a small Savinelli Roma Bulldog (5½ in long bowl inside is about 3/4 x 1) smokes excellent. I like a bulldog for a smallish pipe, doesn't seem to get as hot. I used to have a small Tsuge brandy that used to burn my fingers.


So is letting your pipe go out and relighting it later common practice? I am firmly against this when smoking a cigar. I was just curious what others say.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> So is letting your pipe go out and relighting it later common practice? I am firmly against this when smoking a cigar. I was just curious what others say.


When I am at work i will let my pipe go out and come back to it when I get the chance.
I believe there is even a name for it, Delayed gratification Technique or DGT.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 10, 2008)

One of my Kirsten's has a really small bowl on it--You might try to find a used one on e-bay and buy a small bowl. I love my ugly Kirsten's!
Steve


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually tried this last night and didn't really care for it. There was a very pronounced drop in flavor upon relighting it after a couple of hours. Another thing is after I smoke a bowl, (regardless of whether it gurgles ocassionally or not), the bottom of the bowl is slightly damp, but nothing extreme. After last nights smoke I had some serious fudge in the bottom and took some extra effort to get that stuff cleaned out before putting it back on the mantle.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> I actually tried this last night and didn't really care for it. There was a very pronounced drop in flavor upon relighting it after a couple of hours. Another thing is after I smoke a bowl, (regardless of whether it gurgles ocassionally or not), the bottom of the bowl is slightly damp, but nothing extreme. After last nights smoke I had some serious fudge in the bottom and took some extra effort to get that stuff cleaned out before putting it back on the mantle.


DGT only works, imho, with certain types of tobacco. Straight virginias DGT well. Vaper blends DGT well. Aromatics do NOT.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> DGT only works, imho, with certain types of tobacco. Straight virginias DGT well. Vaper blends DGT well. Aromatics do NOT.


I guess that might explain it then. This was a Black Cavendish Vanilla blend.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> So is letting your pipe go out and relighting it later common practice? I am firmly against this when smoking a cigar. I was just curious what others say.


As it sez, DGT is pretty common with pipe smoking. In fact its a great redeeming quality of this hobby - we don't have to waste good baccy when non-smoking events interrupt a good bowl. Mostly anything will taste as good, if not better, after a (few/many) hours of DGT. The burn has "stoved" the remainder of the baccy, excess moisture will wick away through the cake and/or ash, leaving the remainder of the bowl at a perfect level. Note that you should run a pipe cleaner through the stem before parking the pipe, or the goop will sour and taste yucky on relight. Latakia usually does not taste better after DGT (in my opinion, or at all, I hate the taste). Aromatics will probably wither away since the flavor is a "topping" that will evaporate and leave behind the sub-standard base tobacco it was poured into.

A cigar on the other hand, almost always becomes yucky on relights. Probably because ya can't run a pipe cleaner through it (although, theres a thought).


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've done it to several pipes. I just place a pipe cleaner through the airway to where it touches the edge of the chamber, spit in the bowl and then add some ash and stir with the poker on my pipetool. Leave it a little thin (about the consistency of honey, set the pipe level and give a few days to dry. I've never done it to an unsmoked pipe but with presmoked pipes its never come loose.


I went ahead and did this last night and it is now drying. So when this is all dry it's sort of like hardened clay and will not be affected by the heat?


----------

